# ***OFFICIAL*** Patricio "Pitbull" Freire vs. Daniel Weichel Thread



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Bellator Featherweight World Title Fight*

*Featherweight bout: 145 pounds*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight was nuts.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This fight was nuts.


That was all Weichel till that shot. Great comeback.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn....Sucks for Weichel.


----------

